# MOVED: New $164 Kindle _3G_ with Special Offers released! (more)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic has been moved to Let's Talk Kindle!.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=68438.0


----------

